# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Βοηθεια με σταντ!

## kostas0206

Αποφασισα να φτιαξω ενα σταντ για τα μικρα μου!

Αυτη ειναι η οψη του μεχρι τωρα!




Θελει δουλεια ακομα! Θα προστεθουν, 3 κλαδια, 1 κουνια, 1 "ελατήριο", 1 μπολ φαγητου, 1 μπολ νερου, παιχνιδακια, και κουδουνακια!

Αλλα εχω ενα θεμα τι ξυλο να βαλω στον πατο? Για βοηθηστε βρε παιδια!

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραιο! θα γινει Κωστα, για πατο βαλε του ενα ταψακι να καθαριζει ευκολα.

----------


## kostas0206

Μπορω να βαλω και ανοξειδωτη λαμαρινα? 
Ποσο περιπου κοστιζει?

----------


## teo24

Παρε κανα δισκο σερβιρισματος απο κανα σουπερ μαρκετ.

----------


## kostas0206

ειναι μεγαλο το σταντ, θελω πατο 60 εκ!  ::

----------

